# Hind Legs Taller?



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it normal for a pup's hind legs to be taller than their front legs?

I've noticed this on Rigby (20 weeks old) for about a month now, is it likely the front will catch up or is this even how they are supposed to be?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I never really noticed if Darcy's legs are longer at the back........but being Scottish I am aware that a Haggis has long legs on one side of it's body and short legs on the other, to make it easier for running around hills......just kidding ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes. This can happen during growth periods. Now if the dog was full grown it would not meet standard any more. You will see a lot of pups grown like this, and it is almost always the back legs that are growing quicker.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This happened with both Riley & Cooper. It makes their run look hysterical for a while... they bounce like crazy.  I was worried that something was wrong with Riley, but her legs evened out after a few months.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yup, same here with Pacsirta! She was and still is looking all kinds of awkward while growing. Her hind legs have always looked taller than front. Finally at 13 months she's starting to fill out and looking like a Vizsla


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Needed for maximum performance...


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats a trip datacan. Whats that blower fifteen feet off the ground?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Both of mine went through odd growth spurts, where one part of the body was slower at catching up for a short time. It looks odd, but they grow out of it and into beautiful puppy dogs....


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

As others mentioned, it's fairly normal for one end to get ahead of the other while growing up. 
Then there's circumstances where it sure looks like the hind end is way taller than the front as demonstrated in this picture from today's training, but in actuality the dog is quite level and actually has done well in the show ring. It's all in how they stand at the moment in time sometimes. Regardless I like the pic!
Ken


----------

